# Another bowhunter that is new to the site!



## BlkChevybohunte (Nov 1, 2008)

Just a little about me I live in North Carolina been bowhunting for about 3 years and have love every minute of it..

I have an older PSE, shooting gold tip carbon arrowns with Muzzy 4 blade 100 grains.. (Havent crossed the line into Mechanical broads...) 

Last Thanksgiving my PSE wacked a nice 6 pointer almost at 120" That was a good day... 

Here are some photos... 

This is him before I stuck him...









Here he is after I stuck him...









On the wall...









Me & a friend









I like shooting other things too...


----------



## Compoundschütze (Oct 26, 2007)

:welcome:
It's a awesome Buck
Thanks for sharing
Best regards from Germany

Cs


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* BlckChevyBowhunte. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## BlkChevybohunte (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk from a fellom NC'er 

Where are you located in NC ?


----------



## BlkChevybohunte (Nov 1, 2008)

Dthbyhoyt said:


> :welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk from a fellom NC'er
> 
> Where are you located in NC ?


Close by 40/42 in Johnston County!


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT BlkChevybohunte


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy Shooting! :archer:


----------



## BlkChevybohunte (Nov 1, 2008)

smurphysgirl said:


> Welcome to AT! Happy Shooting! :archer:


Thanks everyone.. I will be in and out but will try to be here as much as possible!


----------



## stans806 (Sep 5, 2008)

Welcome. Nice buck.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## ansarha (Nov 30, 2008)

:wav::welcome: Welcome to AT :welcome::wav:


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## paintedman (Aug 26, 2004)

:welcomesign: Nice buck!


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome. Thats a huge 6 point, I saw one very similar to yours around here.


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## BlkChevybohunte (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks guys for the welcome! I have been busy but would like to hang out more here! So yeah... I'm Back!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

im jealous but welcome anyways!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk


----------

